# How do I engage the standard PTO on a 530 Case O Matic?



## nastcat (Sep 11, 2020)

I purchased a 530 Case loader tractor and found out after it was delivered that I is a case-o-matic Transmission. The problem is It doesn't have the independent PTO and nothing seems to disengage the drive to the PTO so I can pull up on the engage rod without grinding the gears into engagement. I have to grind them hard and all the way into engagement, not just a little. The only way I have found to engage the PTO is to shut the tractor off, engage the PTO, and then restart the tractor. Nothing seems to disengage the PTO except pushing the rod down and disengaging it at the back. Any insight would be great.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

QUOTE: " The only way I have found to engage the PTO is to shut the tractor off, engage the PTO, and then restart the tractor."

Howdy Nascat,
Sounds like a clutch problem. Does this tractor have a clutch for the PTO?? Your method described above is how I operated my old Ford tractor when the clutch was not working.


----------



## nastcat (Sep 11, 2020)

Howdy Nascat,
Sounds like a clutch problem. Does this tractor have a clutch for the PTO?? Your method described above is how I operated my old Ford tractor when the clutch was not working.[/QUOTE]

Case-o-matic Tractors have a torque convertor built into the transmission and a pedal that hydraulically disengages the torque convertor from the engine using hydraulics and a clutch pack. All that seems to work as it should.


----------

